# User Support > Forum Software Support >  viewing thumbnails on mobile

## kurth83

I am not seeing them, nor a way to click to see them.  This is on android default browser, about to try chrome.

edit: same on chrome.

----------


## Simon DS

Do you have a specific address? If you leave a link it may narrow it down a bit.
I guess youve already tried a complete shut down of the phone, updates.
Good luck.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> I am not seeing them, nor a way to click to see them.  This is on android default browser, about to try chrome.
> 
> edit: same on chrome.


There are a lot of pages that have thumbnails. You'll need to be more specific.

----------


## kurth83

clicking the full site link did it.

----------


## kurth83

Here are a few URL's. the posts just show a gray "Attached Thumbnails" thing next to a paperclip, it cannot be clicked on.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...-is-this-wrong
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...-grip-question

Both are new threads.  I don't believe the issue is on my end, but all my android devices are from the same era a few years back.  It is the latest Chrome AFAIK.

They can handle the full site just fine, so I may just bookmark that on the mobiles and all is fine. :-)

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Its likely been that way since it was installed. I see the same if I choose the default mobile skin, which I never use. May not matter much longer as I'm hoping to install a new generation of the forum software sometime later this Summer or early Fall. Sorry it's not working as we might think.

----------


## Stopstop

FWIW, The same thing happens on my apple device(s) on safari.  Ive never been able to see/ click thumbnails.  Its certainly possible I need to update or something.  Dunno

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I believe this has been fixed. Reload and see if it works for you now. Working for me if I choose Default Mobile Style on both phone and laptop.

----------


## kurth83

Yes working here too, thanks!

----------

